# Can anyone help me???



## sky666uk (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all

I'm new to this so please bear with me....my dad was in the RNR and was on a few minesweepers during his service. For christmas i would like to get some framed pictures for him of the minesweepers he was on. I cant ask him for the names as he would get suspicious so from my memory they were:

Creighton (or something like that)
Hodgiston
Upton

Ton class minesweepers is all i can wangle out of him 

Please please if anyone can help i would be soooo grateful


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 15, 2009)

Take a look here  http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ton+class+minesweepers+upton&meta=


----------

